# 1967 pontiac lemans looking for performance



## DBLORD7 (May 5, 2016)

So I'm looking for performance carb, for my 67 5.3 lemans, and my guess by looking at em I need to change the intake manifold to, looking for electric choke low end power range. can someone point me in the right direction. I'm not looking for a crazy setup.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums !! :cheers
What are the specs of the motor now? Stock? Cam'd? What heads? Etc.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

What the heck is a Pontiac 5.3?


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

326 c.i. = 5.3 liters.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RT-1 said:


> 326 c.i. = 5.3 liters.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


OK, got it. Never heard it called a 5.3


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

PontiacJim said:


> What the heck is a Pontiac 5.3?


lol. that's funny. me neither.


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I just recognized it because that's the way RockAuto had the engine listed for my 326. As to the OPs question, I would get a stock 4 bbl cast iron manifold with a Quadrajet.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

